# Realtek ethernet driver for Windows 7



## Gordon.C

I am looking for driver for Realtek RTL8186/8111 

the problem is I cant find any suitable driver for Windows 7, Vista one does not seem to work well.
I googled a lot but no possible solution, anyone experienced with this? I even found on Realtek site no support for Windows 7 yet

thank you a lot, I really need it to get working.


----------



## aviation_man

Windows 7 didn't automatically install your driver? Have you gone to Device Manager, and click on "Update Drive" for your network card?


----------



## Gordon.C

Windows 7 tried to install it, but failed. 

I went to device manager and tried to update but the system said my current driver is the best I can get even though the system report an error with this device.


----------



## StrangleHold

What motherboard is this?


----------



## Gordon.C

It is Gigabyte EX58-UD3R 

didnt find any support on Gigabytes site either


----------



## G25r8cer

I believe this is what your looking for

http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS...D=5&LEVEL=5&CONN=4&DOWNTYPEID=3&GETDOWN=FALSE


----------



## Gordon.C

Oh yes I found that yesterday but I didnt know I have to download via IE, because it didnt go through Safari. Well never mind

But now that I have the correct driver I cant get the network set up. I am connecting W7 with XP. 
I set the workgroup to HOME, I set the IP addresses needed, on W7 I set the connection as public but it just wont work? 

Any ideas I need it mainly for file sharing


----------



## Gordon.C

I tried to reinstall but when I uninstalled the driver it never appeared again (the device). 
When I try to install the driver again when it comes to detecting the device it says



		Code:
	

The Realtech Network Controller was not found.
If Deep Sleep Mode is enabled Please Plug the Cable.


So what is Deep Sleep Mode? And why cant the device be found any more?


----------



## Gordon.C

Anyone actually set up a network between Windows 7 and Xp? 

I am just curious because I always get these problem when using multiple systems


----------



## The_Other_One

This seems to be a common problem...  I had the same problem with Vista on my desktop and a problem on my grandparents computer. As mentioned, get the drivers from Realtek and you're usually good to go.


----------



## Gordon.C

I have the correct driver already... Even than it fails to work, now actually my network device on W7 wont even show up that it is part of the computer in the device manager


----------



## linkin

okay, head into your BIOS and look for settings relating to any network cards... make sure that all devices are enabled and so on. Also, set your power saving options in windows so that going into sleep mode won't turn off your network card.


----------



## Gordon.C

In BIOS everything is set as it should. I didnt change anything. At first it worked but after a few reinstallation it stopped showing up. I didnt change any setting anywhere including BIOS


----------



## Gordon.C

Pretty hard huh? I still have not figured it out, what I want to avoid is installing another OS just because of this


----------



## Gordon.C

Still noone? C'mon there has to be a sollution  everything has one


----------

